# USB3 extern zu intern (20Pin) Adapter



## chiubiu (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, ich habe bei google einfach nichts schlaues gefunden! Foldendes Problem: Ich habe ein Gehäuse mit externem USB3 Anschluss und auch das Kabel dazu, das mit einem weiblichen Pol  auf ein USB3 Port (intern, 20Pin) auf ein Motherboard passen würde. Leider hat mein Motherboard nur weibliche USB3 externe Anschlüsse und keinen internen 20Pin Anschluss.

Was ich bereits gefunden habe sind PCI Karten die interne sowie auch externe USB3 Anschlüsse haben, die kosten jedoch (hier in der Schweiz) um die 20-30 Euro. 
Gibt es einen Adapter um vom weiblichen internen USB3 Anschluss des Gehäuse-Kabels auf den externen USB3 Port (w) zu kommen, der vielleicht etwas günstiger wäre? Denn die beiden MoBo USB3 extern Anschlüsse sind ja an der Hinterseite des Gehäuses, und wenn da einer ständig durch diesen Adapter besetzt wäre würde mich das nicht stören...Ich könnte auch immer hinters Gehäuse kraxeln um USB3 einzustecken, aber es ist halt eine Komfortfrage 

Also eigentlich etwas in dieser Art, aber umgekehrt: http://www.lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/UC-01-b.jpg
Oder eventuell gibt es auch Sata > USB3 20Pin (w)??

Edit: habe gerade etwas Gefunden: http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6791 nur, wo kann man den kaufen? Oder würdet ihr eine PCI Karte vorziehen?

Danke für die Hilfe!
LG chiubiu


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Guckst Du hier Caseking.de  


oder je nach dem, was für ein Board du hast, vlt. sogar das Board wechseln


----------



## chiubiu (11. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!
Board wechseln kommt nicht in Frage, da es neu ist (hab irgendwie fälschlicherweise gedacht das habe einen internen USB3 Anschluss  )

Leider hat der Adapter von deinem Link gerade auf beiden Steien das falsche "Geschlecht" an den Steckern... Aber ich hab nun noch eine andere Idee, ich werd mir wohl einfach ein USB3 Verlängerunsgkabel kaufen und halt vorläufig auf den front Gehäuse-Anschluss verzichten. PCIe Karten sind mir einfach noch zu teuer für das bisschen Komfort.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, das Kabel ist für den Fall "ich hab onboard USB3.0, das Frontpanel aber will einen Back-Anschluss"

Kurioserweise ist es an sich sogar im Moment sehr schwer, ein Frontpanel mit USB3.0 zu finden, dass man an einen Onboard-Anschluss stecken kann...  Du hast eines gefunden - und kannst es gar nicht nutzen...  

Adapter, um ein "altes" Panel doch mit den internen onboard-Anschlüssen zu verbinden, gibt es nämlich massenhaft...


----------



## chiubiu (11. Januar 2012)

Ja die ganzen Adapter-Suchereien gestalten sich immer realativ schwierig. Auch schon nur, weil es schwierig ist sich richtig zu formulieren was man genau sucht (für mich jedenfalls).

Das wäre zB eine Lösung: Conrad Electronic. Leider einfach 40 Euro teuer mit Versand!! Da nehm ich doch lieber die weniger elegante Verlängerungskabel Lösung.

Oder vielleicht stolpere ich ja mal noch über einen 2USB extern (m) > USB Intern (w) Adapter zu einem zahlbaren Preis (scheinbar braucht es 2 normale externe Anschlüsse um auf einen internen 20Pin zu gehen, wie in meinem obigen Link)...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Oder Du nimmst ein anderes Frontpanel, das man außen anschließen muss, und gibst Dein jetziges zurück, falls möglich, oder verkaufst es.


----------



## quaaaaaak (11. Januar 2012)

nochmal zum mitschreiben:
du suchst: Interner 20pin (m) zu einem externen usb3 (m)
meintest du sowas:
USB 3.0 A Female to 20-Pin Box Header Male Adapter, Gold Plated - GC-U23 | eBay
in verbindung mit
HuGe-Soft Hardware und Software aus Pocking: Cable USB 3.0-A male/male
?
das wären insgesamt ~22€ inkl. versand.


----------



## chiubiu (12. Januar 2012)

Jawohl quaaaaaak genau so etwas habe ich gesucht!! Vielen Dank!
Ich frage mich nur ob das überhaupt funktioniert, wenn ich vom 20Pin (2xUSB3 Signale) auf nur ein USB3 gehe?

Also was ich Vorhabe wäre das: Front USB3 Buchse > GehäuseKabel > Kabel 20Pin Ende (m) > Adapter (vom eBay link) USB3 A (w) zu 20Pin (w, wobei er bei eBay schreibt male aber auf dem Bild ist female??) > USB 3 Kabel Typ A m zu m > USB3 Buchse (w) vom Motherboard.

Und ich muss auch noch nach günstigeren Alternativen suchen (evtl. bei den Versandkosten lässts sich noch etwas sparen) für 22€ könnte ich schon fast eine PCI Platine kaufen denke ich...

Danke aber noch einmal, hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

PS: Ich überlege mir zwar beim Preis von Kabel und Adapter nicht doch einfach besser ein USB 3 Verlängerungskabel zu kaufen...


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Januar 2012)

ob das mit dem front header so funktioniert kann ich dir nicht zu 100% sagen, aber usb hubs funktionieren auch, also ist es durchaus möglich mehrere usb geräte an einem slot zu stecken, da es mich auch interessiert würde ich sagen ausprobieren 
die bezeichnung und das foto sind außerdem korrekt. du hast lediglich die ausgänge vertauscht 
das ganze müsste so aussehen:
Front USB3 Buchse > GehäuseKabel > Kabel 20Pin Ende (f) > Adapter (vom eBay link)   20Pin (m) zu USB3 A (f) > USB 3 Kabel Typ A m zu m > USB3 Buchse (w) vom Motherboard.
ich fand es auch etwas teuer, außerdem kommt der adapter aus über see. ob dir das das ganze wert ist, musst du wissen 
dein front usb kabel ist aber schon female oder?
oben schreibst du female, hier isser male, eigentlich müsste er female sein, da die header auf den MBs eig male sind.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Warum denn nicht ganz einfach, wie ich vorschlug, ein neues Frontpanel, das man sowieso "oldschool"-artig mit einem hinteren USB verbinden muss?  Das wird ja auch kaum teurer mit Versand sein als ein Verlängerungskabel, dafür hast Du den USB-Port dann aber schön am Gehäuse und nicht irgendwo eine Endbuchse eines Kabels rumliegen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Januar 2012)

weils zu einfach wäre 
kann ihn da voll und ganz verstehen, mit nem "moder gen" reizt dich das schon sowas aus zu probieren 
mein erster gedanke war eigentlich sich selbst nen adapter zu basteln, das ist durchaus möglich und wäre auch kosten effizient aber ich weiß nicht wie begabte der TE mit derartiger fussel arbeit wo nix falsch gehen darf vertraut ist


----------



## chiubiu (12. Januar 2012)

Irengdwie versteh ich jetzt erst was du gemeint hast, Herbboy! So etwas in der Art nehm ich an:  USB 3.0 Front Panel? Das wär natürlich eine elegante Lösung! 

quaaaaaak selber basteln weiss ich nicht, hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht...Aber wüsste auch nicht wo ich das Material dazu her bekäme. Und sobald ich was am MoBo oder so machen müsste, würd ich die Finger davon lassen. Wenn nur Kabel und Stecker draufgehen könnten wärs ja ein Versuch wert 

Mich stört es halt einfach, dass an meinem Gehäuse vorne so ein schön blau "leuchtender" USB3 Port ist, aber ich ihn nicht nutzen kann (aber wie Rambo sagen würde "es leuchtet blau" - immerhin)

Noch zu deiner anderen Frage quaaaaaak, ich hab den Überblick zwischen male und female gerade etwas verloren  Aber soviel kann ich sagen: Am Ende meines Gehäusekabels ist ein male stecker, den man in einen female header auf MoBos stecken könnte. Male ist doch, wenn etwas rausschaut, female wenn etwas rein passt 

Ergänzung: für 29$ könnt ich mir auch das hier kaufen 2-Port USB 3.0 PCI Express Card


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, genau so was meine ich. Andere beschweren sich, dass man es nicht onboard anschließen kann, aber für DICH wäre dieser "Nachteil" natürlich genau das richtige  


und ja: normalerweise ist female immer das, wo man was reinsteckt...


----------



## iceberg-pm (16. Januar 2012)

du kannst ja auch sowas All about USB | USB 3.0, USB Gaming, USB Lifestyle | Brando Workshop : 2-Port USB 3.0 PCI Express Card with 20-Pin Header verwenden, dann haste auch nen 20 pol am Mainboard und noch 2 Usb3 hinten am Rechner 

oder doch das zB.: http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Express-Internal-Connector-RL-EC03B/dp/tech-data/B005FE726G
dann hättest noch 2 Usb3 an der front zusätzlich 

und die 25-30 € sind die Dinger schon Wert, finde ich


----------

